# Serial console output enabled ISO image 10.1



## jacktrades (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello,

Trying to install FreeBSD in a amd64 board that has no video card, so serial output only.

How can I get an ISO image with serial console output?

If there is nothing like that, how would you advice me to build that?


----------



## chrbr (Apr 14, 2015)

Please have a look at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html. I am not sure if this applies to your system, but may be it answers your question.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken on 10.1 the serial console is on by default. But maybe that's only on ARM, I'm not sure.


----------

